# HT-23 in Winter Dress



## aegt5000

I finally got the HT-23 set up for winter. New tires, tune-up, new paint on hood
and fender pan, new decals from Jeremy Barlow, 54” power angling plow, 
retro-fit Sims cab with hard doors, 8 joule strobe, 9-1/2 gallons 50%-50% in 
each tire, 100 lbs of wheel weights and 230 lbs of added rear weight.

I was really happy with the way the cab turned out. I added marine cushion
fabric skirts to seal the gaps. I took the pic before I finished the last of the skirts
because the sun was going down. Jeremy’s HT-23 decals turned out fantastic
and he was kind enough to make me custom “Green Attachment” decals for 
the cab doors and back, they really give the cab a factory look.

All I need now is some snow, but not too much, I still need to finish mounting 
the cab and blower to the GT5000.


<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v155/aegt5000/HT23Front.jpg">

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v155/aegt5000/HT23Back.jpg">

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v155/aegt5000/HT23Side.jpg">

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v155/aegt5000/FMCWeight.jpg">


----------



## jodyand

Looks good aegt5000 you did another great job of restoring a piece of history.:thumbsup:


----------



## bontai Joe

Your tractor looks GREAT! Are the rear weights attached to the frame stock? I've never seen that configuration before. Do they interfer with the rear hitch? Great job on the cab!


----------



## jeremysbarlow

Nice job Anthony... another incredible restoration. What is next?
Jeremy


----------



## aegt5000

Jody…
This one wasn’t a restore, more like a face lift.

bontai Joe…
The rear weights are the same 15hp electric motor rotors that I use
on the GT5000. Each weighs about 33lbs. The mounting plate is 
homemade from 1/2“ plate and 1-1/4“ threaded rods. 
When the weights are on you can’t attach anything to the back of
the tractor. (That’s why I need 6 tractors)


----------



## aegt5000

Thanks Jeremy,

Your new decals are a BIG part of it.
The oversided Green attachment decals really make the cab.
Thank you for offering to make them.


----------



## Argee

All I can say is WoW!! That is impressive looking...Nice Job:thumbsup: on the whole look....WoW:worthy:


----------



## memmurphy

It looks like brand new from the showroom floor. It's almost too pretty to get dirty.  

Mark


----------



## John-in-Ga

Aget500,

You get too much snow fer that tractor are you run out of firewood, thus finding yourself in need of warmer chimes, you’ll be welcome to come down here and do a face lift on one of my tractors. You’d probably do two face lifts at once. On my tractor and one on me. Well, I’ll be smiling big. Guess, you could say that would be a face lift. 

Great looking tractor. Great looking wood pile. Hope you stay warm and can keep that tractor looking good all winter long.

:cpu:


----------



## Ingersoll444

WOW AWSOME job!! Looks like you just rolled it of the showroom floor.:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bontai Joe

> _Originally posted by aegt5000 _
> *Jody…
> This one wasn’t a restore, more like a face lift.
> 
> bontai Joe…
> The rear weights are the same 15hp electric motor rotors that I use
> on the GT5000. Each weighs about 33lbs. The mounting plate is
> homemade from 1/2“ plate and 1-1/4“ threaded rods.
> When the weights are on you can’t attach anything to the back of
> the tractor. (That’s why I need 6 tractors) *


Nothing wrong at all with neding 6 tractors, except for those that need more  I've got 3 opps, 4 and have a possibility at a 5th. That would make 4 Deeres and 1 Bolens. I asked about your weights, because it almost looks like it could be a stock setup.

Jeremy,
Nice decals!!!! Do you do other brands? or strictly Bolens?


----------



## snowmower

Holy Moly, she's a beauty!!!
Very nice.

Any chance we'll be seeing her in action soon?

SnowMower


----------



## jeremysbarlow

Bontai Joe,
I only have Bolens decals at this time. I just added the HT23 decals, with Anthony as my first customer. I also carry the 650, 750, 850, 1050 and 1250 - with more to follow in 2005. Thanks for the comments.
Jeremy

Bolens Decals


----------



## Rodster

That is one great looking job. Thanks for posting the pictures.
Rodster


----------



## guest2

Looks great!!!

But I do have one complaint!! I feel cheated!! I would really like to see the step by step photos as the tractor went from "before" to "after" Maybe over the winter when you have everything finished, you could fill in the missing photos?

Yeah I know some guys are never satisfied!


----------



## ducati996

aegt5000,

Dont know how I almost missed this thread. I have to poke my head in here more often! That is one sweet looking machine!!

Its actually too nice and clean to use!! You might have to change your handle.....whats the spec's on the Bolens Hydro? belt drive? hydrolic lifts? weight without attachments? it looks beefy....
I dont know much about them actually....
I noticed you most likely wont be using chains, I wonder how good is traction without the chains ? - I think you got enough weight....

damn, you have a lot of wood !! around here the price of wood is pretty good and can offest the fuel costs. Are you using it to heat primarily over oil?

You still have the GT5000 with Cab -not sure if it had chains...whats its role now??

Ducati


----------



## guest2

Duc

The HT 23 is THE garden tractor!! I don't want to deny aegt a chance to boast so I'll wait for him to describe this beast!


----------



## Ernie

aegt5000, nice job on the Bolens. It is a pretty tractor, now that you have it cleaned up it's time to wopk it... Great job..


----------



## ken8562000

Looks GREAT !!!

I only wish one of my HT 20s looked half as good.. When can I drop one off ?? I would give my first born in trade .... He is a good worker... as long as its after 10 am 

GREAT JOB


----------



## aegt5000

Everyone…Thanks for the compliments.

sixchows…
Here are some eBay pic’s of the tractor and cab, sorry but I don’t have
any “In-Process” pic’s.

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v155/aegt5000/HT23.jpg">

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v155/aegt5000/HT23cab02.jpg">

Duc…

Here are the HT-23 Spec’s, it really was a serious garden tractor.

Engine…Kohler 23HP Twin Cyl, Air Cooled
Fuel Capacity…5 Gallons
Engine Oil…4 Quarts
Drive…Direct, drive shaft
Transaxle…Bolens / Eaton 11, with Hi-Lo range
Speed Forward…0 to 10 mph
Speed Reverse…0 to 5 mph
Attachment Speed…2000 RPM
Power to Attachments…Triple belt drive to splined PTO shaft to attachment drive shaft.
Tires Front…18 x 9.50-8
Tires Rear…26 x 12.00-12
Width…46 in
Length…75 in
Weight…1100 lbs (Tractor without attachments)
Hydraulic lift and Aux quick connects for power angling piston. 
Power Steering…2389s models

With the plow, cab and added ballast, the tractor weighs in at about 1880 lbs !
I had no traction problems with these tires and no chains at half that weight
with the GT5000. So I’m expecting this guy to push pretty well this winter.
The GT5000 will now sit behind a 46in 2 stage snow blower and under its 
own cab. I’m modifying the GT5000 cab doors to accommodate the blowers 
lift arm and will post pic’s when I’m done.

Firewood is used in 2 Vermont Casting wood burning stoves. I only fire one 
stove now and only if the temp. drops below 30 Deg. and use about 3 – 4 
cord’s a year. The house is really heated by a gas fired boiler. A while back
when I had less money and more energy, I used both stoves 24 / 7 and cut
my gas bill to $75.00 in winter months. We burned 10–1/2 cords that year !
That’s too much work and took the fun out of having a fire going, never again.

Ken…I already have one of those helpers, but would love to have one of 
your HT-20’s. 

I can’t figure you guys ! I made this post with no pics of the details and 
it gets all kinds of responses. But when I posted the HOME MADE 3 point 
hitch on the back end of my 1250 FEL thread, complete with dimensioned 
mechanical drawings and detailed installation photo’s…not 1 response ???


----------



## Ingersoll444

> _Originally posted by aegt5000 _
> *.
> 
> 
> 
> I can’t figure you guys ! I made this post with no pics of the details and
> it gets all kinds of responses. But when I posted the HOME MADE 3 point
> hitch on the back end of my 1250 FEL thread, complete with dimensioned
> mechanical drawings and detailed installation photo’s…not 1 response ??? *



Dont know if I cought that one. Maybe start it's own thred, and people will see it. Everyone whants to hear about a home made 3PH


----------



## guest2

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *Dont know if I cought that one. Maybe start it's own thred, and people will see it. Everyone whants to hear about a home made 3PH *


Paul

I missed it too!

I guess when a thread goes for awhile some us just assume the topic is the same. Although lately I've noticed some seemingly unrelated questions posted in various threads throughout tractorforum. Maybe some new members aren't sure where to ask or want just want to jump in.


----------



## ducati996

Thanks for all the answers Aegt500 (sorry for the series of questions) but you peaked my interest big time!! 

Thats a big machine weighs more than my compact (without attachments)

Look forward to your next series...I will look for them this time!!

Ducati


----------



## guest2

Paul

Here's a link to the thread titled "3pt Hitch" http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=5942

There are some pics at the end of the 1250 FEL thread. 

aegt
One thing I've noticed about the manual pages we post is that some only open the first one or two pages and then ignore the rest. Either saving the idea in the back of their minds that the info is here or just finding it doesn't pertain to them.


----------



## jodyand

> _Originally posted by aegt5000 _
> *I can’t figure you guys ! I made this post with no pics of the details and
> it gets all kinds of responses. But when I posted the HOME MADE 3 point
> hitch on the back end of my 1250 FEL thread, complete with dimensioned
> mechanical drawings and detailed installation photo’s…not 1 response ??? *


Well i didn't reply to it because it looked like a manual :winky: But you did a great job with it:thumbsup:


----------



## ducati996

Aegt5000,

I see the difference in how you posted on this thread and the others, and how everybody was drawn into this one because of the great pictures....
You could either use photo bucket (like you did here) or (upload here )post the picture, then go back into the edit function, copy the properties
of the file then paste the properties (link) in between these
hypertext commands : see next post


That way everybody can see right away what its about and of course enjoy it more  and you arent dependent on Photobucket
not crashing and giving dead links....
You are most likely already familiar with these steps however...

Ducati


----------



## ducati996

Hopefully this works



I tried to post the hypertext in the post but it just showed up a dead link and I couldnt disable it...

My example wasnt working correctly


----------



## thedeerslammer

*1250 3 point hitch*

aegt5000
great job on the tractor. I would love to have the pics and specs/drawings on the homemade 3 pt. hitch for a 1250. 
thanks in advance
dave
[email protected]


----------



## guest2

deerslammer

Look for the "3pt hitch a how to" thread in the bolens section. All the info is already there.

Here's a link .....
http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=6779


----------



## Gillie

*3 pt hitch*

Anthony, I looked at it and plan on downloading it so I can make one for the 1886. The swivels at the end of the lift arms(they have a spefic name that I have forgotten) are available as a weld on addition. We have them available here at a farm store chain called "Rural King" I only saw one size in ones that are double beveled for welding to the end or a flat bar. They had three or four sizes in some that could be installed using allthread. 
If someone is going to build one of these and can't find them let me know what size you need and I will see if they have them or are available for ordering. I know the manager, since I buy most of my engine parts there and he remembers me when I was his competition in the small engine business. :question: I also need to find out if there is an aftermarket direct replacement for the 1886 ignition switch. I have tried to get in touch with Sonny's and either the phone if off the hook or they are closed for the winter.


----------



## bolens32

*cab questions*

Anthony
got some questions on your cab hope you can help
trying to make plans to build one for my tube frame 
#1 does the windshield area lift up to allow access to the hood ?
#2 how does the cab attach to the tractor front and rear ?
#3 is there panels to cover you feet or it just open in that area
#4 is it roomy or is it cramped inside? (the soft cab i have you are a little cramped up in it)
can you post more pictures of the inside of the cab and mounting to tractor 
Thanks Bolens32


----------



## aegt5000

Bolens32…
I hope these pics help answer your questions:
#1 The top of the windshield tilts into the cab and the bottom of the 
windshield swings out and up. This allows the hood to open.

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v155/aegt5000/01WINDSHIELD.jpg">

#2 Front Attachment :
The front of the cab has 2 vertical channels running down from
the roof, one on each side of the windshield panel. I built a cross-tube
and attached it under the chassis rails. I used 4 threaded rod nuts in
place of the 4 standard nuts that were used to attach the rear 2 engine
mounts and rear chassis rail to engine support pan. I cut these long
nuts, so when in place, would provide 4 secure and level attachment
points for my cross tube. Then I made 1” square vertical legs with 
feet that attached to my cross tube. Then the cabs original vertical
channels attached to my 1” square vertical tubes. 

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v155/aegt5000/02FrontAttach.jpg">

#2 Rear Attachment
I attached the rear window panel to the tractors fender pan
by making a “Z” bracket from 2 pieces of angle iron. The 2 angles are 
tilted so the bottom one is square against the fender pan and the top 
one is angles to match the angle on the bottom of the rear window panel.

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v155/aegt5000/02RearAttach.jpg">

#3 The front windshield panel extends forward of your feet, but I did 
add a small flap to cover the openings above the foot pedals. I left the 
openings below the pedals open to aid in air circulation. While exhaust 
fumes are not a problem, it does get warm in the cab. (heat off engine)

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v155/aegt5000/03FEET.jpg">

#4 The cabs are reasonably roomy inside. I’m 6’- 4” / 225 lbs and I fit
easily inside the cab. It is however somewhat of a pain getting in and
out, but once you’re in, it’s fine.

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v155/aegt5000/04Inside.jpg">

I have said this before, don’t be frightened at adapting any cab to fit any
garden tractor. If you can weld, these are really easy projects. What I have
done (3 different tractors with cabs) is:
1) First fully assemble the cab
2) Build a temporary scaffold out of 2 x 4 and suspend the cab from it.
3) Rolls the tractor under the cab and look at where the cab wants to be
positioned (front to back, side to side) then look at where the cab wants
to be supported.
4) I then make up wooden templates that simulate the steel pieces needed
to attach the cab and fit them to the tractor and cab. If all looks good I
go ahead and use the wood templates to make the steel attachment pieces.
It’s a lot easier to “Adjust” the wooden templates.

I really like these “Sims” cabs, they are very well built, roomy and
can be had for $300-$350 on eBay. Both of the Sims cabs I bought
were originally designed for Cub Cadet tractors. I put one of them
on my Craftsman GT5000 and the other on my HT-23. The third
cab I used was a Femco and it is now on my John Deere 300.
The Sims cabs are Much better.


----------



## bolens32

*thanks*

anthony
Thanks for all the help and pictures just what i needed 
I am going to try to build it from scratch using aluminum i have some sheeting just need to get tubing and weld together not sure how soon this is going to happen
one problem is going to be windows would like to get gaskets around windows like yours has but on a budget and i don't think all that is in the budget may have to try something different
thanks again and may i say nice job on the cab
may have other question later 
Bolens32:thumbsup:


----------



## bolens32

Anthony
I seen on the other tf that you used window gaskets from jc whitney I look at their web sight and couldn't find them i could not get to come up on a search can i get more info on them 
I see you used lexan for the doors on your sears cab what thickness was it and where was you able to buy it and is it costly ?
Thanks again bolens32
Ps: why when i have to open an attachment in a post i have to log in my password every post it shows i log in but like its not applying it am i doing something wrong?


----------



## guest2

bolens32
Try just logging on once when you first get to TF. Then just click on the "X" in windows when you want to leave without logging out. This way everytime you click on tractorforum you will already be logged in.


----------



## aegt5000

bolens32…

Here is a link to the JC Whitney site’s weather stripping selection.

http://www.jcwhitney.com/autoparts/ProductDisplay/s-10101/p-3244/c-10101

I used the ZX812557R plus the ZX812569U locking strip. Both my door and
window panels on the John Deere cab were 3/16” thick. Keep the total perimeter
of each window a tad under 96” so one kit will be enough to do both windows.
Also, when you cut out the window openings, use a 3” radius in each corner.
Make the window about 3/16" smaller, all the way around (3/8” overall) than
the window cutout opening. This stuff can get expensive, but it works very well. 
I’m not sure what Lexan cost’s these days. I had some material left over from 
another project that I used for the John Deere cab windows and the Craftsman 
GT5000 cab doors.


----------



## snowmower

I was at Home Depot the other night looking at plexi and lexan. NOT Cheap! Mind, I guess that is relative to the rest of the materials.

Anyone (in Canada) know better places to come by this stuff rather than HD. I'm sure you can get better deals on it.

I would expect, that if I were to build one of these from scratch, the windows would undoubtably cost around $100 to $200can when all is said and done. I expect the rest of the material, depending where you bought it, might come to about $150.

SnowMower


----------



## aegt5000

You don’t have to use Lexan, (I had it so I used it).
Regular acrylic sheet, Plexiglass, at .177” thick in 24” x 24” will
cost about $14.00 per window. Here is a link.

https://secure5.nexternal.com/share...usType=BtoC&Count1=744533717&Count2=661674141

Click on “Cast and Acrylic Extruded Sheet”
then on “Plexiglass Extruded Acrylic Sheet”
then on “Plexiglass General Purpose Acrylic Sheet”
then on .177” Thick Plexiglass Clear Acrylic Sheet”
then scroll down to the .177” x 24” x 24”


----------

